# Art > Art & Art History >  Need help! Who painted this and the name. plzzzz

## Oniw17

1.jpg+1+4=

----------


## qimissung

I've never seen that piece of art before. But, jeez, oniw, what a blast from the past to see you here. Good to see you around.

----------


## Oniw17

Someone remembers me! Yay! Lol

----------


## Gilliatt Gurgle

No clue. 
What more can you offer? - where did you spot it?, do you believe it to be the work of a known / notable painter?

----------


## Calidore

Have you tried plugging it into Google Image Search?

----------


## Nick Capozzoli

I have no idea, but it looks more like a photographic image of some real object, perhaps a photomicrograph. The reason I say this is that it looks like something produced by something that has impacted a surface. I've seen some opthalmological photomicrographs of the retina that resemble your image. In any case it does not look like it was "painted" by conventional means. :Smile5:

----------


## Danik 2016

Looks like a kind of ultrasound image of a human fetus looking at the moon!

----------

